# Birdhouses



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well here are 9 more that I got the final coat of finish on and the birds on yesterday. Also 5 more that I turned yesterday afternoon. Need to make 3 or 4 more then I will start on pens. I have 18 to make for Christmas for my employee's. Since I will probably retire in December I thought that would be a nice gift for them to show my appreciation for what they have done for me. Will post those when done. Probably next weekend as I have to leave for Kansas City for meetings all next week. Won't miss that when I retire. 130 days not that I am counting.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

An amazing and gorgeous collection Bernie. Considering the quantity of turnings that you're producing whilst you have full time employment, I just can't imagine what it's going to be like in the new year, we'll probably be talking about a project every so many minutes!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

BernieW said:


> Probably next weekend as I have to leave for Kansas City for meetings all next week. Won't miss that when I retire. 130 days not that I am counting.


It would take a sick individual to "miss that"! Excellent work on the bird houses!!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Harry and Jerry. I have got so many things I want to do like get my vacuum chuck setup, my coring system setup and have time to setup and do more hollow forms.

Yep Jerry it is something I am not going to miss so guess I ain't sick. I am getting to the point that I hate after 30 yrs of sitting in these do nothing meetings 8 hrs a day for a week. Then I have a 7 1/2 hr drive home but they won't let us out till after lunch on Friday so that puts me home around 9 pm or later. I just hate that especially when on Friday it is just a bull session. 

Oh well hopefully this is my last one. :dance3::lol:


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Very nice work Bernie !!


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

What a nice project. What do you do with them? They would look great on an Xmas tree.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Bernie,

Nice work on the birdhouses. I mentioned your work to my wife the other day...she honors Christmas better than anyone I know. Anywho, I have been trying to build a case to buy a benchtop lathe and your work is an inspiration to me. I will make it a point to show her this thread and maybe that will be enough to add a little something extra to my Christmas stocking this year . Your employees are fortunate to have a boss like you. I can definitely commiserate with you on the long useless meetings...I am headed to one now  ...and I have a few more years til I can retire  . but good on you! Enjoy your retirement and lets see some more projects!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again. Yep sitting here in a motel in Kansas City waiting for time to go to the first day of meetings.

Frank you will enjoy making these as well as christmas ornaments. I will get you a website address for a gentleman that does ornaments and it is really simple. His name is Larry Hasiak. I watched a couple of his demo's. Here are some I made and it doesn't take long at all.

http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...christmas-july-christmas-ornaments-2009-3.jpg

Also Frank check out this page and look down toward the bottom of the list for Larry Hasiak. They made a DVD of him turning these ornaments that is very good. For $10 it is well worth it and may be others there you might enjoy. I have several and like I said for $10 you can't go wrong. It will get you started and then you can do design features of your own from there.

MAIL ORDER FORM


Mike they are really made as Christmas ornaments for the tree. I have a lady that this is the fourth year and she has started a collection of my birdhouses. Another hangs them all over the house. I donated 10 to the church auction last fall and she bid on 8 of them and got them.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bernie you are getting as bad as me with pens. Can't wait to see your Christmas tree all decorated up I expect a photo of that. Great turning my friend.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Glenmore said:


> Bernie you are getting as bad as me with pens. Can't wait to see your Christmas tree all decorated up I expect a photo of that. Great turning my friend.


Thanks Glenmore. Yep I will get you a picture. I am on the road again this time in Kansas City. Hopefully I will be on the road fairly early or it will be O-dark thiry when I get home.


----------



## Pat Harris (Aug 18, 2008)

Bernie, I am in awh. . .of your ornamental birdhouses. I have made about ten of them and want to find a varitety of mini birds. I have been using the musroom birds from Michaels ,but was wondering where you are purchasing your birds from. 
Pat
Lexington, SC


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Pat Harris said:


> Bernie, I am in awh. . .of your ornamental birdhouses. I have made about ten of them and want to find a varitety of mini birds. I have been using the musroom birds from Michaels ,but was wondering where you are purchasing your birds from.
> Pat
> Lexington, SC



Thank you Pat. I also buy my birds from Michael's. The store I buy from in Denver has a pretty good variety of them. We also have a place called the Craft Peddler that sells different birds. You might try Hobby Lobby as I have also got some there.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

They are simply beautiful Bernie. Another thing to add to my "things to do with a lathe" list. I like these and the Xmas ornaments a lot!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Careful Deb, Bernie will suck you into the vortex!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Hush Grumpa. I am working on this one.:big_boss:


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

BernieW said:


> Hush Grumpa. I am working on this one.:big_boss:


I noticed :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

LOL it's too late, I am already spinning out of control!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Sheeessshhh now ya take all the fun out of it.:sarcastic:


----------

